# Tux aka Buddy



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

We have had a stray/feral cat around for months. I am proud of what I have accomplished with him and wanted to share.

When we first noticed him around in the early spring we would put food out, he'd see us and hightail it out of our yard, then come back when the coast was clear. Slowly as the summer progressed he would stay closer and closer. In August he left us a bird for dinner as a thank you. That shocked me, but I took it as a good sign, finally, some progress.

He hisses at us when we open the door, but he wasn't running away, he would just keep 2-3 feet away but had no interest in becoming friends. He would come to the window to announce his arrival and then wait for one of us to come give him his kibble. He is curious about my cats and tries sniffing them through the window. Logan has taken particular offense to his presence, but at least now he just growls from afar instead of completely freaking out. 

All summer and fall, he was coming around every second or third day. Three weeks ago I held back his food for a few minutes to see if he would react to my outstretched hand. He sniffed me and walked away. I was THRILLED!!

Two weeks ago I had run out of kibble and had to give him some wet food. I kid you not, it was like a light bulb turned on lol. He scarfed down the food and came to the window for more lol. He still hisses at us when we come out, but then he meows a couple times and FIGURE EIGHTS MY LEGS!!!! Holy moley!!

I decided it was time to try to actually touch this little guy, so when he was eating I gently touched his head. No reaction. Awesome. When he was done, I came back outside and sat on the steps. He came up to me and head butted my hand. I darned near cried I was so happy 

Now I can routinely sit with him and he head butts me and loves having his ears & chin scratched. I did find out that he doesn't like having his haunches pet or the base of his tail scratched like my cats, he has bit me twice now, but just as a warning, nothing major. Now he comes every day for dinner, and somedays for breakfast too 

I really didn't want to name him, I didn't want to get too attached to him, but well, too late :love2 so now he is known as Tux. He is black and white and it just looks like he's wearing a suit lol. I will try to get some pictures, he tends to come when it's dark so it's been a challenge. I'm not even 100% sure he's a he, but with time, I will get him to a vet for verification. If he'd come during the day I would be able to check but it's too hard at night and I don't want to get bitten again lol.

I am concerned he will freeze come winter so next weekend I am going to clean out the area where my former outdoor cat lived and make him a bed of straw and fleece with a litter box. It's in the garage, not heated but out of the wind and snow at least.

So this is Tux's story. I will post pics when I can get some . I guess I officially have 5 cats now lol.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucky guy to find his way to a cat lover! So sweet of you to take charge of him and give him care.


----------

